# Absolute Beginners



## PeterBoden (2. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

und viele Grüsse an das gesamte Forum hier zu meinem Einstand. 

Eigentlich begann alles damit das vor ein paar Wochen die Folie meines Baumarkt-Blechpools endgültig gerissen war.
Sie durfte es, nach 12 Jahren hatte das Ding seinen Zweck erfüllt, die Kinder sind raus aus dem Haus also weg mit dem Planschpool.
Gleich Rasen gesät, nochmals 10m² mehr. 

Das war es also. 
Schluß, aus und vorbei. 
*Basta.*

Meine Frau -welche übrigens die beste Frau der Welt ist-  sagte kurz drauf 'heute abend sind wir bei Fam. T* eingeladen.
So nebenbei  können wir uns auch ganz kurz einen richtigen Pool anschauen...' 

An diesem Abend hat sich so einiges entschieden. 

Hr. T* war bis zu seinem Eintritt ins Rentenleben Angestellter einer Schwimmbad-Technikfirma. Was kann es denn besseres geben als jemand der über eine große Berufserfahrung verfügt und gleichzeitig keinen kommerziellen Zwängen mehr ausgesetzt ist.
Ja, da war er dann also, sein türkisfarbener Betonpool, 3 x 7m groß. Akkurat gemauert. Dicke Folie, nach 10Jahren gewechselt, wie bei meinem 299.- DM Blechpool.
Pumpen welche umwälzen für die Filteranlage plus elektronisch gesteuerter Chemikaliendosierung und weitere Pumpen welche umwälzen für die Solarheizung. Blasenfolie welche alles abdeckt (Hardcoreabdeckung selbst ihm zu teuer), Technikraum im Keller. Natürlich alles äußerst preiswert bekommen, Einkaufspreis minus Sonderrabatt.
Oh, Kataloge habe ich auch mitgenommen, die bekommt Hr. T* immer noch zugeschickt.
Frau T* erwähnte zwischendurch kurz (mit einem persönlichen, eher bestimmenden Augenaufschlag -so etwas bedeutet mir mehr als manche millionenschwere Wahlkampfpropaganda-) das so ein Teich -du weißt schon  die da- nicht soviel Arbeit machen würde und schwimmen könnte man auch.
Herr T*, immer noch stolz auf seine Technik, erinnerte sich daran wie sein ehemaliger Chef gar nicht so gut auf die vor ein paar Jahren immer mehr in Mode kommenden Schwimmteiche zu sprechen war. :evil

*Ich war am Punkt des absoluten Neulings. 

Null Ahnung, ein paar Kataloge und einen türkisfarbenen Betonpool gesehen.
*
Ein Betonpool, 10 m lang? Das schaffen wir nicht sagte ich zu meiner Frau. Die Anschaffungskosten, die Unterhaltungskosten, das ist purer Wahnsinn...
10 m kurz? Entgegnete sie traurig. 
_meine Frau ist begeisterte Schwimmerin, sie ist im örtlichen Schwimmverein aktiv als Trainer tätig, sie trainiert professionell Kindergruppen
_
*Schwimmteiche? *Was ist das? Technik? Kosten? Ist das Wasser sauber, kann man darin wirklich schwimmen? *'in grüner Brühe schwimme ich nicht!' *
Also Google, "Schwimmteich" eingegeben.
Es war eine sehr, sehr lange Nacht am PC und es war nicht die letzte.

Hr. S*, ja jetzt kommt Hr. S* ins Spiel. Wir kennen ihn tangierend seit einigen Jahren. Er erwähnte irgendwann einmal das er seit mehreren Jahren einen naturnahen Schwimmteich besitzt. Ein Glücksfall für uns, nur 12 km entfernt. Ein Anruf und natürlich durften wir besichtigen.
Nach 14 Tagen war es soweit.

Meine Frau: 'das Wasser ist aber klar, und so groß, schön schaut er auch aus'. 
Herr S* erklärte mir bereitwillig den Teich und die Fehler die ihm passiert waren. Groben Kies in die Schwimmzone gekippt also Probleme mit der Säuberung. Anfangs einen UV-Filter betrieben, hatte aber die errichtende Firma installiert, was soll das in seinem naturnahen 100m² Teich? Zu wenig Pflanzen zu Beginn. Filterzone von der Schwimmzone nicht getrennt. 

Ein wenig konnte ich schon mitreden oder besser gesagt mithören. Zwei Tage bevor ich dieses Forum entdeckte hatte ich mir ein wenig Einstiegsliteratur geleistet. Dobler/Fleischer: Der Schwimmteich im Garten beschreiben den Sinn, die Anlage, die Bepflanzung und Betreuung und ausführlich die Pflanzenwelt eines naturnahen, technikfreien Schwimmteiches. Für einen Neuling wie mich absolut empfehlenswert, insbesondere der umfangreiche Pflanzenteil welchen ich anfangs unterschätzt hatte.

Dieses Forum, das passt dann ja absolut. Da kann man nicht so einfach drüberfliegen. Die Wissensdatenbank mit ihren Textmonstern, die allgemeinen Probleme und die passenden Lösungen. Die User mit ihrem Projekt samt Fotoserien. Hier gibt es noch so viel zu lesen.

Unsere Entscheidungsfindung folgte, das wichtigste überhaupt.

Wir brauchten nicht lange überlegen. 
*Tschüss Türkis.*

*Wir werden einen naturnahen Schwimmteich bauen mit möglichst wenig Technik!*

_Ich habe eine 15m Bahn versprochen, das musste sein. 
_

Im Garten laufen wir momentan hin und her, Visionen werden erweckt. Der Baumbestand, das Terrain, Sichtschutz, Einstiegszone, Pflanzzone, was ihr so alles bereits kennt.
Sobald das Projekt einigermaßen veröffentlichungswürdig ist würde ich mich freuen es hier incl. Fotos vorstellen zu dürfen. Bestimmt sind ja noch einige Fehler vorhanden.

Baubeginn: pfffff, am liebsten in sechs bis acht Monaten, die finanzielle Grundlage wird es bestimmen.  :beeten

Bis bald dann.

Peter


----------



## Scheiteldelle (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absolute Beginners*

Hallo Peter und HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN.

Das verspricht eine Großbaustelle zu werden. Bitte alles dokumentieren und immer schön zeigen.
Eine Mischung aus beiden Wasserbehältern (Pool und Teich) sind Naturpools.
Die klaren Formen eines Pools und die Technik und das Wasser eines Teiches.

Googelt mal danach. Wir haben uns aus Platzgründen auch für einen Naturpool entschieden.

Liebe Grüße
Maik


----------



## günter-w (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absolute Beginners*

Hallo Peter, herzlich willkommen im Forum. Wir freuen uns schon auf die Bilder. Ein Tipp, wenn was unklar ist oder du was nicht verstehst frage rechtzeitig, hinter her ist es mühsam, schwer und teuer etwas zu koregieren. Auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für euer Projekt.


----------



## PeterBoden (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absolute Beginners*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten.

Ja, es wird eine Großbaustelle, der größte Eingriff in das Grundstück seit der Erschließung vor sieben Jahren.

Da eh eine Firma noch ein paar Restarbeiten wie Hausumfriedung und Einfahrt realisieren muss ist es doch wohl ganz klar das die dann hier bereits vorhandene Technik noch ein wenig im Boden rumkratzen sollte. 

Ich melde mich bald wieder, natürlich mit Fotos vom Istzustand und Fragen werde ich bestimmt noch haben.


Peter


----------



## buzzi (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Absolute Beginners*

Hallo Peter,

willkommen bei den Teich :crazy
bezüglich Bahnlänge möchte ich noch einen Hinweis geben - da unser Teich wegen Platzmangel insgesamt nur 60m² hat, ist die Schwimmsituation natürlich nicht befriedigend und eine Gegenstromanlage in einem Naturteich... abgesehen von den Folgen und Kosten... deshalb habe ich mir eine "Schwimmstrippe" zugelegt, Kostenpunkt 25,- Euro. Damit kann ich jetzt "auf der Stelle" solange schwimmen wie ich will und nebenbei die Natur beobachten ohne Wendemanöver und dergleichen. Einfach die Seele baumeln lassen und schwimmen. In meinen Augen perfekt, besonders bei kleineren Teichen.

Gruß
buzzi


----------

